# What Do People In Your Area Call ATVs?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In Maine pretty much every body calls ATV 4-wheelers. Just wondering what people in your area call ATVs becouse I know there is alot of diferent names for them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Rich mans go-cart.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quads, 4-wheelers, atv in that order most of the times


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Atv, 4-wheeler, quad, wheeler

And of course there are some creative names for it when it gets stuck or breaks down.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

my brother tends to call them quad runners and it annoys me because he sounds like the biggest weirdo when he could just say 4wheeler or atv like every one else around here


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

In Minnesota lots of us are calling em Quads now-adays. When they were threewheeled we called em bikes. If you don't get what were talking about we'll call em 4wheelers. If were talking to a Cop or an environmental type it's an ATV. 

If your wife can drive it we call it dangerous.

If you don't have room for an Igloo cooler and the wife it's called a compact.

If it's not yours, it's called a rental.

If it's under 500cc it's called a "youth"

If it's your "works quad", it's called expendable.

If it's got a deer and a gun on it, we call it a hunting rig. Even if it's bright yellow and sounds like a subcompact with a hollowed out potato shoved up its A$$.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Mostly call them quads.


----------



## Sir Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

trespassers.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Sir Roy;911376 said:


> trespassers.


Heh; yeah. If they're somewhere they shouldn't be, it's usually "[email protected]#$%^&*! ATVs." :angry:

I guess I have heard them called 4-wheelers a lot, but mostly ATVs, which covers three- and four-wheel types.
I haven't seen them in his yard lately, but a guy near here had two with treads on all four corners, in place of the wheels. I think he sold 'em.

Speaking of trespassers, five years ago a guy from out-of-state got the front wheels on his machine stuck in a little bridge on the railroad track. A train came along at about 45 MPH and got it unstuck for him. Nobody got hurt, but it set a new flight record for ATVs.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Usually 4 wheeler and atvs, my uncles always called them bikes. I find I call the ones that work ATVs, and toy ones like my 400ex, 4 wheelers, since you tend to wheel the snot out of them if that makes any sense.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

4 wheelers or bait for my pungee stick trespasser deterants


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

4 wheelers


----------



## hndswthtshdws (Dec 16, 2009)

4 Wheelers.

We call the sporty ones Quads.


----------



## venturer (Dec 5, 2006)

*Instrument of the Devil*



Sir Roy;911376 said:


> trespassers.


Some people dislike ATV's so much that I've aptly named my 1984 Suzuki 185 the "Instrument of the Devil". The name fits because of how illegal any kind of recreational riding has to be. To some of our more stident detractors, the ATV operator is possessed by the devil so his ride can be none other than an "Instrument of the Devil". I even have homemade stickers on this machine proclaiming it to be the Instrument of the Devil.

Now when I got my 1995 Suzuki 250 4WD and saw those big rear tires compared to that little wheeler, I named the 250 the "Phat Ride", as a play on words for those relatively fat rear tires.

Does anybody else have unique pet names for their ATV, besides the colorful names of when it's helplessly stuck in a snowbank?


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nah, no pet names. Just ATV, quad, 4wheeler, piece of ****....depends on *WHO* you talk to and *WHEN* you talk to them.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

everyone here calls em quads


----------

